# PHP/MySQL Datenbank erstellen | Hilfe



## LexusTheSecond (17. März 2004)

Hi.
Ich bin ein Anfänger in Punkto PHP und MySQL.
Jetzt habe ich ein Tutorial über ein Loginsystem gefunden, womit man aber eine Datenbank erstellen muss. Ich möchte auf meinen Rechner (Betriebssytem Windows XP) einen Testserver laufen lassen. Die integrierte Serverfunktion von Windows ist schon aktiviert. Der Server funktioniert.

Jetzt weiß ich nur nicht, wie man eine neue Datenbank erstellt. (Für meine Seite benutze ich Macromedia Dreamweaver MX 004, falls dies wichtig ist)?
Oder braucht man ein anderes Programm zum erstellen einer Datenbank?

Bitte um Hilfe. Komme einfach nicht weiter.


----------



## tiberian (17. März 2004)

du brauchst einen sogenannten mySQL server. den bekommst du auch für windows unter http://www.mysql.de bzw. mysql.com
damit kannst du dann Datenbanken, tabellen, etc erstellen und mit php berabeiten


----------



## Sven Petruschke (17. März 2004)

Du brauchst nicht ein Programm zum Erstellen einer Datenbank, sondern Du brauchst eine Datenbank selbst. Kostenlos ist MySQL:
--> http://www.mysql.de/

snuu


----------



## LexusTheSecond (18. März 2004)

Danke für eure Hilfe. Es hat geklappt mit der Datenbank


----------

